# X800XT AIW no temps? any updates



## manicdan (Mar 29, 2005)

i know wizard was working on finding out where the temp monitor on the AIW series is on the x800xt but i never knew if he found it or if they got rid of it

any updates would be awsome


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2005)

no news yet


----------



## milotek (Apr 9, 2005)

Found that out the other day.  Was wondering why I had no temps or fan control.  I contacted Ati and they said it has no support.  

I have found that ati tray tool shows temps but I get some weird errors when I exit certain apps.  I also get some funky colors on the screen after playing OpenGL games.


----------

